# ImageMixer 3 SE Ver.4 problem



## joppesmurf (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,
I have bought a new camera (canon legria fs200) and everything works well till i try to upload my videos to the computer. I open Imagemixer 3 and I connect the camera to my computer but still saving files on the computer is not clickable (sorry if your program says something else but i have the dutch version). I've tried many ways but still it doesn't work. Could you please help me!!!????

Hoi,
Ik heb een nieuwe camera gekocht (canon legria fs200) en alles werkt goed, totdat ik mijn videos op de computer wil zetten. Ik open ImageMixer 3 en doe alles wat in de handleidng staat maar het knopje 'Bestanden opslaan op pc' is niet klikbaar en ik heb het vele malen geprobeerd. Ook de computer hergestart enzo, maar niks helpt. Kan iemand mij HELPEN?!:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Saz (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm having the same problem - did you have any luck sorting it out? Do you know if there's any way to change the video format on the camera?

Thanks!! x


----------



## joppesmurf (Oct 13, 2009)

Saz said:


> I'm having the same problem - did you have any luck sorting it out? Do you know if there's any way to change the video format on the camera?
> 
> Thanks!! x


Yes, I just put in the ds card into my laptop, if you don't have a laptop, maybe you can buy an sd card adapter... And no I don't know how to change te video format sorry...:4-dontkno


----------



## arvidsonma (Dec 23, 2010)

I am working through ImageMixer 3SE which I got with a Canon LEGRIA FS306. The Canon video produces files in .MOD format and ImageMixer 3SE works in MPEG, so the files need to be converted. It seems to me that the file extension needs to be changed from .MOD to .MPG.

My problem is that I cannot save the completed project. I don't know if this is the problem, but I am still searching.


----------



## Mtanner47 (Dec 30, 2010)

You will need a program called mpeg streamclip to convert the files from .mod to .mpg or any other format

Great program and it is free


----------



## NuggetsOfTruth (May 12, 2011)

Check to see if you have K-Lite Codec Pack installed, if so remove it.
There are plenty of others.
Haali spliter is included and conflicts with ImagePixla 3 ver3.


----------

